# Young Ranger killed in vehicle rollover



## Gunz (May 27, 2017)

Memorial Day weekend and a young Ranger named Etienne Murphy was killed in Northern Syria in a vehicle rollover. Murphy was with Bravo 1/75 and this was his first deployment.

RIP Ranger.


----------



## Grunt (May 27, 2017)

Sad story! Rest In Peace, young Warrior!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 27, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Memorial Day weekend and a young Ranger named Etienne Murphy was killed in Northern Syria in a vehicle rollover. Murphy was with Bravo 1/75 and this was his first deployment.
> 
> RIP Ranger.



Do you happen to have a link for this?


----------



## Blitz (May 27, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Do you happen to have a link for this?


I'm not the op, but this the link your looking for I believe US service member, Boston native, killed in vehicle rollover in Syria


----------



## CDG (May 27, 2017)

Damn.  1st deployment.  RIP Ranger.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 27, 2017)

Blitz said:


> I'm not the op, but this the link your looking for I believe US service member, Boston native, killed in vehicle rollover in Syria



Thank you for the link, that is what I was looking for.

Rest In God's Own Peace, Ranger.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 27, 2017)

RIP Ranger


----------



## policemedic (May 27, 2017)

RIP.


----------



## Topkick (May 27, 2017)

RIP


----------



## Dame (May 28, 2017)

Dammit. Rest in peace.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 28, 2017)

Rest in Peace Ranger


----------



## RackMaster (May 29, 2017)

RIP.


----------



## DA SWO (May 29, 2017)

Til Valhal!

Rest in Peace Ranger.


----------



## Teufel (May 30, 2017)

Until Valhalla Ranger


----------

